# Back up sensor problem



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe you just need to get up in behind the bumper cover and press it back in - looking at the pics on ebay they seem to simply be friction fit.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> I believe you just need to get up in behind the bumper cover and press it back in - looking at the pics on ebay they seem to simply be friction fit.


 That is what I thought to but I tried ti push it back in but it seems to fall back out. I will look at again tomorrow. unless there was a ring around it that was holding it in to make it friction


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a clip that holds these sensors in place. If the clip isn't broken, it's just a matter of pushing the sensor back in place. Unfortunately the clips are "one-way" and usually break when the sensor is knocked out. In that case you need to replace the clip as well.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> There's a clip that holds these sensors in place. If the clip isn't broken, it's just a matter of pushing the sensor back in place. Unfortunately the clips are "one-way" and usually break when the sensor is knocked out. In that case you need to replace the clip as well.


Thanks I knew I could count on you guys. Since I have never really looked at the set up, I was thinking oh **** I have to replace my bumper. It looked like a thin bumper ring holding it in place. Until my son "the one who knocked it in" told me it was still inside. But I did not know what came out until I got underneath. That is why I thought I would ask about how to reinstall. I know had a "duh" day Friday I forgot all my work passwords and tried to log in to my computer at work using my password from somewhere else. It's not so bad after all. I need to see what happened to the clip. Which may be a challenge today with the monsoon hitting us today. Worst case dealer tomorrow. Once I sat behind the car, I was able to push the sensor back in and have it stay. laying underneath the car changed the "pushing point" (up not directly back) Sitting behind the car allowed me to apply pressure so that it would get a "snug fit" If it pops out again I may trying to use some Teflon tape to help increase the friction and cutting it off at the end to help secure it. Right now it is seated and will leave alone. Just check once and a while esp when the car beeps when in reverse.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman, 

If you end up heading to the dealership and would like our assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out to us. You can private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

